

A Salad Chain’s Surprise Ingredient: Tech Money - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/30/technology/a-salad-chains-surprise-ingredient-tech-money.html?ref=technology&_r=0

======
rustyconover
Anecdotally, sweetgreen is the best salad experience to me. There are cheaper
places like chop't, simply salad or just salad but sweetgreen tastes better.
It's almost as if have captured the experience of an Apple Store when you
order your salad, I've never left unhappy or unfulfilled.

They're doing fantastically well, going before 2 PM in the afternoon generally
results in waiting about 15 to 20 minutes just to get to be able to place your
order, it's not that they are inefficient and making the salads it's that the
demand is so consistently high.

My cofounder and I joke that we are in the wrong business when we go to
Sweetgreen for lunch, customers really want their product and the demand for
it is seems to be growing over time. This is a business to watch.

